# Inspired by a GIRL?



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

You know, when it comes to posting my work for sale online I never thought twice about letting it be known that I am …. A GIRL. But you know, recently this girl thing has backfired on me a bit. It seems that because I am a "girl" as in, (if she's a GIRL and can do it, then as a MAN I can certainly do it) I have inspired my potential customers to just go ahead and build their own stuff. Today- the guy who orignally wanted to buy a table from me- so I built the damn thing- sent me an email that said, "Since I sent my initial email and the storm hitting the south hills of Pittsburgh, I have cut my own pieces (attached) and I'm going to try to make a couple of coffee tables and/or stools on my own. I love your work and thanks for the inspiration. We are still looking to furnish our cabin in XXXburg, so if you have anything that could help, don't hesitate to send me some pics or I'll see them on Craigslist. Keep up the GREAT work." Now this was after numerous emails back and forth (that included the girl comment) and following my email that said the bench is finished- you can come and get it. In this email, this guy also attached his pics of the round walnut slabs he cut for stool tops- I think we at L/J would call that a wood gloat LOL.  So yes, techically this guy paid me a compliment, however, it is not the first time this has happened and it is not the first tiime that my being female was mentioned to me at one time or another. Now I don't want to appear as a feminist scorned, because I know the "I will just build it myself thanks anyhow" has probably also happened to you. Now, did I send him my tips on how to dry the logs and slabs to prevent checking NO- and will I? NO. Now I wish him well, and also those others who have made similar comments but man I hate it when people assume that because I am "A GIRL" they can surely do what I do and as well if not better. I am trying not to pray for some catastrophic splitting (and I am talking about the slabs- not his ass…)


----------



## TexPenn (Apr 21, 2008)

Go Girl Go!!!!!! Yes I have had that too. Good luck peeps is what I tell them. Then they come up with green crosscut oak 2 inches thick LOL & then theres the not level delema & so on. Several times I have them back in a month or 2 ready to buy & never talk about our earlier topic.
Keep on truckin. Your work is better than most mens attempts.
Thanks, Ted.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey Ted!!!!- Nice to hear from you!!!! I was wondering if you have any short odd ball walnut chunks laying around up there?


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

rivergirl my daughter can use a chop saw, a jointer, a thickness planer, a scroll saw, a hammer and many more tools. At the same time she is a very good cook and she can use a sewing machine too.
She is a secretary at a High school.
Keep doing fine work like you're doing.


----------



## RONWEN (Jul 29, 2009)

Well that guy just sucks! Hopefully he is out numbered by the "normal" people in the world.
I wonder if he ever heard of Kari Hultman. http://villagecarpenter.blogspot.com/


----------



## DAWG (Oct 23, 2009)

Pray girl pray. And when he comes back charge him triple. From a father of two girls.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

Rivergirl… I bet you can beat him arm wrestling too! LOL


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Kelly you are an inspiration.
You will get folk like that, may walnut eating ants descend. LoL

Jamie


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

My problem has been my disability. When people talk to me face to face, it is not hard to figure out pretty quickly that I have a disability. Because of that, they assume, "Hey, if this one legged gimp can build it then I can too". They don't actually say it that tactlessly, but you can see the wheels turning in their head and hear it on their tone of voice. I also even have the occasional person ask where they can purchase patterns to do various projects that I do. If it's one I done from a pattern, then I'm happy to let them know where to get it. After starting it, they usually come back to me for advice, which I tell them to refer to the pattern. 
My favrorite though is when a husband and wife team see my work though. The usual conversation something like this:
w-Oh honey, I just love that. Buy that for me.
m-I can make that. I aint spending my hard earned money on that.
w-You can make that?
m-Sure I can. I have all the tools to do it.
w-Well honey, sure you have the tools. Their out there in the shop. Problem is that the only tools you have used out there in the past year is the refrigerator handle to get your beer. Now buy me that.


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

LOL! Sorry, but I have to laugh. First-he's an idiot. Tell him your tutoring rate is $100 more than the purchase price. Second- because I've gone through that kind of stuff too many times. Funniest one almost got me fired. Owner was watching me carefully put molding on a huge breakfront. He said "this is how you do it, honey!" Then he grabbed the molding out of my hand, picked up a nailgun and promptly blew out the side of the cabinet. Don't remember exactly what I said, but it was appropriate to the occasion. Foreman kept us apart after that… You do great, creative work. Keep it and don't let the 'em get you down!


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Aug 31, 2007)

My wife and I do craft shows from June to Dec.Nothing tickles me more than when a someone stops by and marvels at her work and ask me "How do you do that"? Their jaw drops when I tell them to ask Judy , she makes them. She gets lots of praise from the guys for her work.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

So your a girl, and he's just figured this out! What a clod! Did you bother to tell him girls do it better? Thats okay Rivergirl there are a lot of egotistical men out there like that. When it comes to myself I'm somewhat of a sexist myself. Why do I say this? Because I prefer to bring girls into the shop over boys. Why because girls listen better and take instruction well and are willing to use the right tool for the task. Boys tend to not listen and want to use machines that they're not ready to use. In the past when given the choice to work with a female or male I tend to pick the women over the men. I'm also not above learning from a *GIRL* and fine they tend to explain things better to me. Yes, I have had this happen to me, thats why I don't like to make things for sale. Keep up the great work and just think of that song This Ones For The Girls.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I managed projects for a lot of years before retiring and I had a lot of women working for me over the years. (Heavy Construction) I never had a problem with any of them. They did their job (sometimes better than a male) and were usually more meticulos than the men.
I consult with my wife on a lot of projects that I build(she's usually the instigator for building them) and she has kept me out of trouble several times. 
I've been reading your posts for quite a while and I think you always have constructive input and you do not have to take a backseat because you are a GIRL. Keep up the good work and like someone else said,if they want your expertise there's a slight upcharge of 100 bucks an hour.


----------



## dq2 (Sep 21, 2010)

I had to chuckle when you said "this guy also attached his pics of the round walnut slabs he cut for stool tops." 
Here in Phoenix, we ask idiots like that "Did you check for termite eggs?" 
I don't care if you are a girl, boy or Martian, I like your creative works. Keep it up.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I was going the same thing Gregn and Howie said . I feel woman are superior in most avenues in life I guess that makes me prejudice  Just shine jerks like that on and keep on trucking.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

* (if she's a GIRL and can do it, then as a MAN I can certainly do it)*

lol! Does that apply to giving birth as well?!

Your revenge should be in the knowledge that at some point during his project he will be cursing the fact that a girl could do this and he is having such a tough time with it.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

I feel that most woman wood workers are more talented in many ways than your normal man woodworker. You girls have a better eye for detail and design. You also are willing to take extra time to make things perfect.
I seen this when I had girls in shop classes and when I had lady inmates working for me. Don't you ever sell yourself short. His loss!

God Bless
tom


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I like girls, a lot.


----------



## brunob (Dec 26, 2006)

I teach woman's woodworking classes. They are great. Some are great some not so good. Just like men. I do find they are generally safer because they don't start out with pre-conceived ideas.


----------



## learnin2do (Aug 5, 2010)

-people always look at Pan to comment or ask about the backyard too. -so are you going to teach me about that wood taking care of? I think i just need to start moving wood to store under the ramps!!

-plus, you know that old saying about a man's work and a woman's work -although i think in the population in this forum, that sun to sun counts for everyone, plus some before and after!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Me too, especially if they are as pretty as rivergirl….


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

Sometimes I am too different…. during my younger years… I do buy things from girls (in this case, like Rivergirl) just to get connection with her even I can make it myself… LOL But in reality, you can use your charm for marketing as I know that you have those qualities no one can match. Keep goin…


----------



## RWJones (Jul 10, 2010)

What can I say, but repeat the quote from one of those *********************************** comedians? YOU CAN'T FIX STUPID! He'll learn the hard way, so take comfort in that. Hope he hits his thumb with a hammer and it throbs all night long! I always like your work. Keep it up!


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

When they need it repaired or just need advice, remind them of how long it took you to acquire the expertise and charge them for your time!


----------



## blacknail (Sep 21, 2010)

I was going to throw out some manly defend the woman wisdom here…but there's plenty of that said before, which I agree with totally.

What I will say, take gender out of the picture…and you are still very good at what you do! Man, Woman, or chipmunk be danged…It's all about the product, and that is what people want. If this guy believes he can build the table , then more power to him. As someone mentioned, it is your experience that makes it work, and most likely he will end up either calling you back to place an order, or be too embarrassed and decide to do without.

If I were finding that my financial situation was impacted negatively due to my gender, then I would simply not let them know if I had no personal contact with them. On the other hand, if I believed I could generate sales based upon my gender, it would definately be a large part of my marketing plan.

When all is said and done, the customer wants a product that you create for $$$, and end of story, that is all that matters.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey Rivergirl, don't let the idiots of the world get you down. I grew up in a world that men and women were equal. When we needed work done on my parents farm everyone chipped in. My mother was doing things that women generally didn't do LONG before women started burning the bra. I honestly did not know that sexist people exsisted till after I left high school. When I started working in the "Big City". I am proud of my parents for bringing us up this way, I am proud of my brother and my sister.I make comments at times like "sometimes my sister is the best brother I ever had !"As far as people stealing ideas from the work WE do, it happens to everyone. I myself am guilty of it. I see something that someone made, I think to myself, I can do that, so I try.Remember the wood we work with does NOT know if we are female or male.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

My dau in law has done things I have never done, like pull and reset a toilet ) Go get 'em Kelly, you didn't need that guy anyway, there are more out there!


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Don't let them get you down… there are worse things than to inspire people… and start charging deposits for commissioned work.


----------



## blacknail (Sep 21, 2010)

The deposit is a very good idea swirt.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Despite knowing your gender I've been inspired by your work AND you've given me some good woodworking tips…


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

The Deposit is a *great Idea*. You are talented and dedicated what ever sex you are. Just be careful and keep building beautiful furniture.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind words and funny words and supportive words. I posted the stool on Craigslist last night and had a couple of inquiries by 3:30 this morning. Maybe it will sell? I will let you know.  Also- rumor has it that it might not rain today so I can go outside and make more furniture? (Fingers crossed.) Just in case, I got up at 3:30 made some coffee, mopped the kithen, washed the rugs, swept and mopped and dusted the l/r and d/r, did some laundry. Clean the bathrooms next (maybe) and then perhaps I will be freed up to make some sawdust.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

rivergirl, you just can't pay any attention to people like that. They're not worth wasting your time. I can think of so many ways that women are superior to men. It is the women who keep the men folk straight. You do great work and that is what matters. You keep going in the positive direction that you are on and you will get to where you want to be. God Bless.


----------



## depictureboy (Jun 5, 2008)

Always get a deposit, and always make sure the deposit is enough to cover your costs.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Rivergirl,.
The guy is a Idiot for wasting your time, and you are to kind ti let him, on top of this he said something stupid!
As a architect and designer, I have learned a few things!
People don't like to pay for things they can do them self, but love to get inspired, just like me…
People will copy my work, as I copy others when I put doors and windows in a house, inventions are rare (a chair are not that new an invention).
People will take all they can get from me, even my tools and drawings if I let them.
There are sexist men and sexist woman; not so long ago I had a woman in my workshop, she told me how all these tools made her horny - yes this direct, and I felt really offended, especially since she know I have a fionce. But yes men are more often indescret than woman.
If you tell all you know, there are a chance that you loose the client, if you don't there are a chance you loose the client.
There might be better architects than me, as there might be better log chair builders than you.
So sit in that rocker, and smile, you ar doing some wonderful chairs, and then next time some one ask you questions, do not tell them more than they need to know, or if you like them tell them all you know and just be aware that life is like that. Be happy that you can inspre others, when they 'copy' you, When he tells others that he copy you, he will give you free comecial - or try and patent your work if you feel it's really something never seen before.
Life is too short to be angry, so smile and say to your self that you are a fine woodworker, and as I know you from here a wonderful human beeing, wheter you are man or woman. This kind of remarks will remain for several generations before they will be gone; when I was young I worked as a helper for the old people in the commune, and each time I had a woman client she always told me I did fine for a man - I took this as a compliment, and choose to smile, not as a sexist remark, even I was in my right (or was I).
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Thank you Mads, as always you make me (and everyone else) SMILE.  And I imagine you do do pretty fine for a MAN. LOL As for the horny tool woman, well you are just so cute she couldn't help herself. You should maybe have handed her a nice palm sander and told her to go and take care of it. LOL I agree that we are all inspired by others, and that we mimic one and another's creations to some extent. I don't believe I was angry with that guy, I have had others tell me that "I can build that myself." and generally I say then go do it- don't let the wind hold you back. But I never had anyone tell me flat out that he could do it because I was a girl and I never had anyone email me a picture of their wood. (I am talking about logs here fellows. )  So, anyway you will be happy to hear that it is not raining yet- and the sun is trying to peek out from under that blanket of Pittsburgh clouds. Maybe I will be able to begin a new project?


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

I wouldn't even consider doing custom work without a substantial deposit.
Actually, I call it a down payment. It seems to carry the message that it isn't returnable.
One client tried some funny business with me and I told them they could have the materials for the down payment, but not the finished work.
I think there are many people who will try to take advantage of woodworkers, regardless of gender, because they reason that your management style may be weaker than that found in bigger companies. They often think they're more important that we are. Whatever their agenda, I don't fall for it. I have a set of policies which is stated in writing at the time of commision. The policies contain measures to compensate me if the client fails to follow the rules.
If such a jerk came back after reneiging on a contract I would refuse any contact with him/her.

ddwwb


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Mads' comments and your reply are the kind of thing that keeps me hanging around here. Smart and hilarious stuff!


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

First and most important leason learned about running a buisness "Man or Woman" Never start a custom job without a agreement and a deposit to cover materials (most state laws now limit it to 1/3 of total contract),
I mean NEVER! start untill you get a deposit. In todays economy everyone "and I mean everyone" is looking for a deal and will try to do so. (yes I may be scorned, been in buisness for over 20 yrs). You have to make this clear from the begining!!

Now, rivergirl, From what you included of his email in your OP, I see nothing showing sexisum on his part in it, only your asumption of it (now I can not coment on his or other emails) in fact I see the inspiration to create another LJ.

You do very creative work and have a nice nitch, take this as a leason learned about "Buisness" and put that in the pocket of experience!

Yes some people can really S*%K!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

if things are so easy a GIRL can do it

why is it that men order pizza when it is their turn to cook

and who taught them 
how to eat

keep it up lady
your work is great

hope you have clear weather there today

here in 'sunny' california
it has been cloudy and freezing
for 5 days
fog and rain


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

*not so long ago I had a woman in my workshop, she told me how all these tools made her horny*

I think I am going to turn that around a bit today and get my wife out to the shop. Thanks M8!

"Hey baby, could you come out to the shop and hold something for me please? Yeah, yeah right there…now don't let it move while I grab my drill…ok, ok, I think that's it right there. Now could you get up on the bench please, by the way baby these tools are making me"...


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey Rivergirl - that sucks and hopefully you can sell the piece and recoup your costs.

Sure teh getting a depsit is now a good "Note to self" item. But Also be proud! You inspired someone to try the craft. They may come back and buy after realizing that perhaps they CAN do it but don't enjoy it or never recognized just how much work is really involved.

Somewhere along the line someone inspired all of us to give this woodworking thing a go. Maybe it was school shop, maybe family or maybe Norm Abrams on Saturday morning.

Maybe it is just my occasionally sunny disposition, but instead of an insult based on sex…your work inspired them to take this up. But they are still a dipweed for stiffing you on the job.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Abbot: Just don't introduce her to your palm sander like rivergirl suggested… you might night see much of either of them for a long time.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

LOL!!


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

AAAAABBBBBBBBBOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTT- You are so baaaaaaaadddddddddddddd. LOL BTW it is raining AGAIN…. I think the sun died.


----------



## nate22 (Jul 12, 2010)

Sounds like rivergirl you run into the same problem I do. People think they can make it and a couple months later they come back and order it from me. So hang in there and I wouldn't be concered about him there are other customers that will buy your things. And like swirt said start doing a deposit that way you know they will come back. There not going to leave it if they have already paid some on it. That and you don't lose out on it either. And your furniture looks nice.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Also, I will do the deposit thing from now on- as for costs- I don't buy wood- so my cost is really just some sandpaper- and the finish so I am not crying about the expenses- just the attitude.


----------



## terrilynne (Jun 24, 2010)

Thank-God-for-the-women-before-us-that-had-the-guts-to-fight-for-equality!
Not-all-men-think-we-are-helpless-and-weak,and-should-be-an-object-of-decoration,to-be-seen-and-not-heard!
I-guess-we-still-have-a-ways-to-go.
I-feel-sorry-for-the-women-in-3rd-world-countries-who-have-no-rights-as-human-beings.
I-feel-sorry-for-the-men-there,to-think-of-the-talent-and-intelligence-that-is-wasted.
Be-thankful-that-you-are-able-to-pursue-your-dreams.
When-you-run-into-someone-that-thinks-the-way-this-guy-does-be-happy-knowing-that-you-are-more-intelligent
than-he-is.


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

Rivergirl, your projects are a lot more then just sandpaper and finish! What about design time, your experience, time gathering materials (I know you get the logs of off your lot, but what is that time worth?)
Remember 1/3 deposit before start (It'll hurt them more if they cancel, write that in your intial agreement) (I know paperwork, I HATE PAPERWORK!!! ((would much rather do the job on a handshake)) but it has to be done).
Doug


----------



## DanCo (Jun 19, 2010)

Rivergirl,
I think your work is great. I have done some stuff similar to your style, but not with much success. So my hat is off to you. I will also tell you thank you for doing something you do not know you have done for me. I have a 7 year old little girl. She is my everything, and she loves being in the shop with me. I have shown her your work on many occassions and she tries to make the stuff like yours. She's actually getting pretty good for her age. But the best part is that it makes me so proud and happy when I watch her. She asks everyday if you have posted another piece yet. I guess you can say you have a fan club down here in the Houston area. I hope the piece sells and keep up the great work. 
Daniel


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Camp- as for my time- this is just simply therapeutic- you know like making mocassins in the psyche ward I don't know if I will ever get to the paper work thing- after teaching special education in public school (IEP hell) I don't know if I will ever write another formal document again as long as I live. LOL (okay, okay.. I willlll I willll ) Terrilynne- I am 48 years old, and though I used to be a feminist in my younger days, and I appreciate somewhat the women's equality movement- I have to tell you I HATE GLORIA STEINEM AND BETTY FRIEDAN and the girls. What a crock they fed us… you can have it all my patooty. When we got the "privelege" of going to work (forget equal pay outside of a union contract) all we really got was an increased smoking rate, increase rate of heart attack, increased rate of divorce, day care bills and daughters who are turning their backs on most of it (thank God) and going back home and raising their own kids. But I do love working with wood- so for that right I thank them. And for the record I have a maple bench and two four ft. cherry slabs drying by my fireplace in the living room. LOL Dan- I am dying to see some of your sweet little daughters projects. Why don't you post one for her? It is so motivating to be able to publish and show your work. Give her a big kiss and a high five and a YOU GO GIRL from me.


----------



## terrilynne (Jun 24, 2010)

My-older-sister-was-a-stay-at-home-mom-and-loved-it.
As-for-myself-I-enjoy-my-independence.(never-was-very-domestic)
At-least-we-have-the-right-to-choose.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

absolutely agreed Terri.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Rivergirl, swirl hit on the head. The boy/girl thing aside, who cares who really cares. To me it would boil down to a business transaction to no matter who is on the other end. I feel much more comfortable when both parties have "skin in the game". You should require 1/2 down deposit to cover your materials and some of the labor. Do what you feel best but if the other party has no "skin in the game" and happen upon something they like more or would rather have, or maybe they just plain change their mind for whatever reason, at least you would have some labor cost and materials covered while still being able to sell the piece for the remaining balance or close to. Most or all of us may have been burnt from time to time and have a story or two but just look at it as a learning experience and critique your method and find ways to improve upon that.

By the way, we have a 2 year old little girl and a 4 year old little girl. I hope they both grow up to have some wood working interests in their lives. Maybe one or the other will decide to manage the custom cabinet shop that I built. Or maybe they will do something all together different but having two girls of my own, I am a big fan of girls!

Happy woodworking,
Jerry


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh and by the way, I think my wife is the most valuable woodworker in our shop. I possess a few more skills then she does, but she possesses more patience and also has more stamina to see lengthy jobs to the end. She is also very well skilled in many areas and has the ability to think on her feet like most woodworkers need. \

She probably averages 50 hours per week in our cabinet shop and I am certain that we could never have opened the cabinet shop if it were not for her. In fact, if something were to happen, the cabinet shop at this point would probably just close down operation.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey RG, 
Ever do anything with them rocks?


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

Hey, I am a girl fan too! One girl wife, 2 girl children, 5 girl cats, 1 girl dog, 2 girl hamsters (well, we don't really know, but it would make sense).........and me.


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

Some people don't like giving other people credit. If they can ignore or lessen the others work, it does not give them power. Using the "girl" card, is just the easiest one to use on you. 
Stay strong, do what you love, wade through the shallows.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Gene- nothing with the rocks yet- I have to get a drill press first. Then I will give it a go. Also I would like to do a poured table top with the rocks- but that will have to wait till spring as it will definately be an outside job.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Rivergirl, I love to make you smile.Yes I have to try my best 'just' being a man, so I postet my rabbit cooking also last night, with the last blog, so Patron are wrong you see, no pizza when the woman are out. For the cute thing, I'm red as a tomato in my head now (belive it or not, I can be shy)! You can't imagine how you made me laugh with the palm sander (perhaps you should write DONT TRY THIS AT HOME)! 
There are so many idiots in the world, so we just have to focus, I focus on the positive once, and then try to learn not to hear all the stupid, and that guy was not worth listen to.
And you do really well for a girl by the way, and just ask me, then I'll send you a picture of my wood.
I'm glad I made you smile, this saves my day,
best thoughts and a smile,
Mads


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Mads, I made you blush? I was just trying to help- give you some suggestions on how to deal with the tool woman.  Did you really cook a rabbit?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Ok I'll give you a big laugh! Just don't show it to the others!!!
Here I am with a book Caroline gave me yesterday (the big butt book), ohhh yaaa and my tool box, I am a real man you know!
Hope I can give you some inspiration, perhaps you can hang me on the work shop wall!
Big smile,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Yes I did cook a rabbit last night: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/18498 look at the end of the blog…
And I'm happy that you made me blush, my GF say it's my Achilles, that it's so easy to make me a tomato!
Smile.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

Rivergirl, look what you've started now. LOL


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

LOLOLOL.. nice patooty there Mads. And hmmmmmmmmm your girlfriend gave you the 'big butt book?' She apparently knows waaayy more than we desire to know. LOL


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Self centered, insensitive people are everywhere. Were it not for your sex he would have pigeon holed you for something else to diminish you.
Sounds like the guy was just milking you for info and trying to pay you a back handed compliment.

Get over it and go on doing what you do best. It doesn't stop Ophra or Martha Stewart etc .


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

I ain't no Martha Stewart. I want to be Oprah.


----------



## Retseih (Aug 14, 2010)

My daughter made a clock that I proudly display high up on our mantle in our living room. Yes I helped her and no I didn't do it for her. She made it in her high school shop class and maintained her 4.0 GPA…despite some nail biting. Turned out to be one of the best and was displayed in the showcase…

Here is my solution. Materials and 1/2 labor up front. Never had a problem with this policy except for non-profits and schools who tend to lack funds. But as a minimum I always get materials up front…that way if they back out at least I have something to show for it. I have never had anyone walk away after investing materials though. If people aren't willing to put money down, they probably aren't totally committed anyway.

Having three daughters totally changed my outlook on sports, careers, faith, etc. I wouldn't give it another thought.

Dick

p.s. my son will probably be the best cook in the family…


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

rivergirl said:
"I ain't no Martha Stewart. I want to be Oprah. "

Oprah?! Now I understand. Good luck with that, but that is just my personal opinion. I am *JUST* a man, what do I know…


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)




----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey Abbott, of the two, yes I choose Oprah. I mean she has her own jet and makes more than 25 million a year- has a maid to to HER cooking and cleaning and well… I think that sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## dokiselle (Aug 15, 2008)

your are doing a great job… keep it up. I'm a girl woodworker too and proud if it….


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Yes Caroline know I have a weak point when it comes to tools.
Keep the smile.


----------



## Benighted (Jul 26, 2010)

That sucks, but stupid people are abound in this world… I've never understood the prejudices in the world to me a person is a person, whatever their color, gender or religion… But thats just me, you make lovely things and people think they can do the same just because you're a girl are just silly. Just don't give them any energy, keep it and give to the people deserving it. And he quite nicely pointed out that you are better than him, he can't do the things you do, you have the soul and inspiration that he will never get as a copycat. Everybody get inspiration and make their own interpretations from others work, or we wouldn't learn but that was just plain rude.. Let the wood split, the men cook (as I do  ) and the girl's rule the world (as any man knows, you don't have a sigh when the woman of the household decides on something)

Lol Mads, you're just to funny … And that picture is to my horror etched in to my retinas


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Well , I for one am getting tired of all this Girls are just as good stuff.
I like girls.,most of them are real friendly.
Many or them will bunk in with a guy and try to teach em manners and civility.

*But… better or … equal???
That was never on the table. *

Maybe 100 years ago but the majority of fellows I know would welcome talent in their lives regardless of the "sexual equipment" being brought to the table.
Like most folks , I know good craftsmanship when I see it. I have never asked what the sex or sexual oreintation of the maker is. 
I aim to keep these standards for some time to come.
I am hoping the majority of Lj's do likewise.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I thought for sure you would have gone for Elwood


----------



## mcase (Oct 31, 2009)

RiverGirl,

This guy really needs to grow up. I don't know contract law in PA, but if he sent you an email ordering an item and agreeing to a price it may form a valid contract. If it does, maybe should you just send him a bill.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

One thing just strike me!
Why do you have more than 1000 visits on this blog!
Is it the word: Inspired or Girl? Or perhaps the combination?
Or is it simply because we all are inspired by you my sweet Riveroflog?
Ahhhh, perhaps because they heard of my picture!!!
There will allways be a difference, and that is so wonderful! Especially with some one like you to make it.
Perhaps you should mail the guy a link to this blog, then he can see what a idiot he is!
Best thoughts and good night,
Mads


----------



## rweitz (Dec 22, 2009)

Wait a minute…. you're a girl? Never noticed with all the gorgeous work to look at…I really love the live edge look on anything and you have a wonderful touch with it. My sister in law has a nice place by the river and we have been looking at your tables for inspiration. This far away PA is not really an option but we found some slab workers over here that like your work too. So we're waiting for a slab she likes for them to work on. She really wants a more structured leg than your work but she loves the rustic tops and…Wait a minute…your a girl?


----------

